# Negril.com Message Board Forums > South Coast Message Board >  ~~ Sweetness Trip Reports - Day Four Leaving TB

## Sweetness

:Cool:  :Cool: Time to head out from Jakes back to my beloved Negril. Had a lovely time and will come back but still love my West End. Last pic came out so cool with the shadow on the hammock like a zebra. Next up is a stop at "Borders" on the road back but it will be posted over on the Negril Board. Thanks for tagging along.........drive safely Jakes ladies (lol)

----------


## pretty40

Too cute!! I gotta get to Jakes...

----------


## marley9808

This was awesome, looks like a real nice time had by you and the Mr.....well deserved too...thanks for sharing! Your reports and pictures (like you) make me smile  :Smile:

----------


## Laurel

sweet -

----------


## Jim-Donna

Thank-you so much Miss Sweetness.

----------

